# Vom Tremalzo runterfahren



## downgrade (4. Mai 2007)

Ist es auch möglich, vom Tremalzo über die Wege 218 oder 220 runterzufahren nach Tremosine (genauer Pieve)?
Mein fahrtechnisches Können ist Mittelklasse beim Downhill ...
Und ich war noch nie am Gardasee mit dem Bike.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## cebe (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe ne ganze Zeit gebraucht, um zu kapieren, welche Wege Du meinst. Da sie in meiner Karte (freytag & berndt) unter der Nummer 18 und 20 laufen. In der Lagir Alpina-Karte laufen sie unter 218 und 220.

Der 18er bzw 218er ist im Moser als Trailauffahrt beschrieben. Tour Nr. 24 "Passo Nota". In dieser Richtung ist es eine Traumstrecke, landschaftlich super, aber da der Weg doch hin und wieder etwas ausgesetzt ist steige ich auch mal ab und schiebe ein paar Meter. Dadurch ist natürlich der Fluß etwas unterbrochen, was ich aber gerne hinnehme. In umgekehrter Richtung ist wohl die Auffahrt von der Teerstraße im Valle di Bondo hoch zum Bocca di Fobia etwas heftig. Das ist bergab ein Traumtrail aber bergauf  Der Rest sollte genauso gehen wie in die andere Richtung.

Den 20er bzw. 220er kenne ich nicht.

Der 19er bzw. 219 vom Bocca di Nansesa ins Valle San Michele ist aber auch eine feine Sache.

Fazit: Als Abfahrt vom Tremalzo gibt es bessere Wege als der 218er.

Viel Spaß
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Claudia,

Du schriebst:



cebe schrieb:


> Fazit: Als Abfahrt vom Tremalzo gibt es bessere Wege als der 218er.



Was ich ehrlich nicht verstehe, denn Du schreibst doch auch, daß der 218er hoch zum Monte Nota ein Traumtrail sei?

Ich versuche mal, etwas genauer zu beschreiben, was ich meine - auf der Grundlage der Kompass-Karte vom Lago (hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen).
Ich werde nach einer Woche Alpencross noch eine Woche am Lago sein in Tremosine und möchte von da aus noch zwei oder drei Touren fahren: Mit Shuttle rauf und dann mit dem Bike runter.
Ich will einmal den "Original"-Tremalzo runter fahren über den Sentiero Antonioli (224). Als Alternative habe ich mir folgendes überlegt: Vom Tremalzo runter die ersten Serpentinen runter über den 224, dann am Monte ga Ciapa auf den 222 abzweigen und runter in´s Valle Pra delle Noci, dort abzweigen und wieder hoch auf dem 218er bis Bocchetta die Nansesa - ist das der heftige Anstieg, den Du meinst? Die Ortsbezeichnungen der Kompass-Karte scheinen mit der Deinigen nicht ganz übereinzustimmen. Ist der Anstieg mit 400 Hm korrekt geschätzt? Das wäre okay  Ist das weitgehend fahrbar?
Am Boccheta di Nansesa gibt es dann zwei Möglichkeiten, weiterzufahren: Weiter über den 218, der auf meiner Karte als Wanderpfad gekennzeichnet ist, oder über den etwas weiter östlich verlaufenden 220, der als Wanderweg gekennzeichnet ist.
Der 220er müßte dann noch eher fahrbar sein als der 218er?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## UHU51 (6. Mai 2007)

zu Deiner Alternative:

der 222er ab M.ga Ciapa (Malga = Alm, nicht Monte) ist anfangs gut fahrbar, zunächst sehr steiler Karrenweg, dann Pfad. Die "Abfahrt" ins Valle pra delle Noci ist ein "Abgang", d. h. etwa 400 Hm meist hinunter rutschen, schieben, heben bis zum Pfadende am Bach auf etwa 600m. Siehe hierzu Hinweis im Moser Guide zu Tour 43 " ... durch zunehmenden, witterungsbedingten Verfall scheint diese Route aber kaum mehr fahrbar zu sein." Da  hat er Recht, der Herr Moser.

Die Auffahrt von der M.ga Pra delle Noci zur B.ca di Nansesa (ca. 500 Hm) ist wohl bis auf kurze Schiebestücke fahrbar, der Weg ist nicht allzu steil. Den heftigen Anstieg den Claudia meinte ist der von Osten aus dem Val di Bondo (vom Abzweig von der Asphaltstrasse bis zur B.ca di Fobia etwa 400 Hm). Den 220er von der B.ca di Nansesa nach Osten kenne ich auch nicht, könnte aber einiges fahrbar sein, zumindest aber wieder ab Nähe M.ga Pra di Toni. Dort trifft der 220er auf den 218er (Wegpunkt 12 aus Moser-Tour 9 "Monte Cocca") und führt über eine sehr steile Forststrasse hinunter ins Val di Bondo.

So, jetzt darfst Du nach neuen Alternativen suchen.

P.S. die klassische Abfahrt vom Tremalzo (Tunnel) geht nach Osten zum P.so Nota, nicht über den 224 nach S. Michele


----------



## downgrade (7. Mai 2007)

UHU51 schrieb:


> So, jetzt darfst Du nach neuen Alternativen suchen.



Gut, ich glaub jetzt, daß es wohl keine Alternativen gibt :-(



UHU51 schrieb:


> P.S. die klassische Abfahrt vom Tremalzo (Tunnel) geht nach Osten zum P.so Nota, nicht über den 224 nach S. Michele



Das hatte ich nach Nutzung der SuFu hier auch anders verstanden, habe oftmals die Empfehlung gelesen, vom Ledrosee aus hochzufahren - Danke für den Hinweis!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## karstenr (7. Mai 2007)

Wenn du in Trimosine wohnst kÃ¶nntest du die Tour Bocca di Fobia (218er bis Boccheta di Nansesa) von dort runter ins Valle di Bondo und rauf zum Passo Nota (ca. 300m HU auf Teer nicht steil) weiter zum Soldatenfriedhof und Ã¼ber Corna Vetica (6 Tunnel â Strecke; Weg 106) runter nach Vesio oder ab  Soldatenfriedhof Ã¼ber 117 nach Limone (sicher heftiger). Bei Tour Bocca di Fobia geht es durch viele Tunnels, die teilweise zerfallen sind- Weg recht ausgesetzt.
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Wern (7. Mai 2007)

Der 220 von Bocca die Nansesa ins Val die Bondo ist die Hölle. Zumindest bergauf. Ab der Malga Pra di Toni (Nähe) ist s eigentlich nur noch schieben oder tragen. Am Ende sehr steil. Würde ich keinem empfehlen. Bergab kann man evtl viel fahren, gute Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt. Aber auch sehr zugewachsen.
Haben uns dann aufgrund extrem ungenauer Karte auch noch auf der Bocca di Nansesa verlaufen und vertragen und sind ne halbe Stunde ganz oben am Kamm entlang geklettert, bis kein Weg mehr sichtbar war. Also da oben Vorsicht und besser mal 2 Karten vergleichen.
Der 218 zur Bocca di Fobia ist aber ein Traumweg.
Gruss Wern


----------



## Enduro (8. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mal Teile Deiner angefragten Tour gemacht. (Tremalzo - S 222 - Bocca di Fobia - Pso Nota - Corna Vecchia - Val Pura) 
Der 222 ist fahrbar (setzt aber doch gutes Fahrkönnen voraus. Ein paar Bilder davon gibts in meiner Galerie garda 63 - 90; S222, S220). Wir sind dann zuhinterst im Valle Pra delle Nocci hoch zu Boccia di Fobbia d.h. eine knappe Stunde Bike schieben und tragen; der Weg ist wirklich verfallen....). Den Weg von der Bocchetta die Nansesa bin ich schon runter gefahren, hat ein paar sehr schöne Serpentinen, aber aufwärts geht es nur mit schieben.


----------



## downgrade (11. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ich mir die Bilder von Enduro angesehen habe, verzichte ich sicher auf den 222er ;-(

Noch mal nachgefragt: Wenn man den 218er vom Passo Nota fährt, hat man mächtig Höhenmeter vom Valle de Piles hoch nach Bocchetta die Nansesa?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## karstenr (11. Mai 2007)

Besser andersrum fahren: Von Vesio im Val Michele unten rechts rauf zum Bocca di Fobia und später runter ins Valle di Bondo.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## downgrade (11. Mai 2007)

Dann werde ich das so machen!

Danke
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2007)

Der 218 von der Molkerei Vesio rauf bis rüber ins Val di Bondo unterhalb vom pso Nota ist definitiv eine der schönsten Singletrailauffahrten am Gardasee. An der Bocchetta die Nansesa kann man sich leicht verfahren - es geht erst etwas erdig runter und dann muss man sich rechts halten. Danach wird es dann etwas ausgesetzt 

Der 222 ins Val pra delle Noci ist megageil - auch wenn man nicht alles fahren kann, sollte man UNBEDINGT da runter, er ist einfach zu schön! Bei Nässe aber aufpassen. Dauert mit Schieben und Fotos ca. 45 min, bis man wieder auf Piste kommt.  Hier eine der Stellen, wo ich auch geschoben habe:







Zum Tremalzo fährt man klassisch Schotterpiste vom Pso Nota rauf (1h von da) - runter kann man da auch mal machen, aber ist eigentlich langweilig.


----------



## EmmPee (15. Februar 2008)

späte antwort, ich weiß  .
ich bin schon mal vom tremalzo nach pieve runter. ein stück straße und an der garage tremalzo rechts in den wald. über bocca caset, san anna, san martino bis an den ledro. geht ab piana di caset links in den wald und danach größtenteils über den 456.
teilweise recht abenteuerlich, aber fahrbar  .


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Februar 2008)

San Martino ist lustig, ein schöner Ort zum üben und Pause machen - aber weiter unten die Betonrampe ist elend lang und ultrasteil.


----------



## EmmPee (16. Februar 2008)

Wie wahr, wie wahr. Auf der Rampe hatte ich an einer Kurve angehalten um meine Frau zu knipsen. Als sie kam rief sie:" Weg da, ich kann nicht anhalten!"  
und bei San Martino lag die kleine Kirche voll in der Sonne und der Weg dorthin absolut im Schatten. Ich hatte die Sonnenbrille ab, weil´s so dunkel war und hab nun die Augen zusammengekniffen, weil die Kirche so hell war. Plötzlich war ein Absatz von ´nem knappen Meter, den ich gerade noch gesehen hab. Ich war so hinter dem Sattel, dass ich erst kurz vor der Kirche wie hochkam  . Lustig war das.


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Februar 2008)

Gibts im Moser Guide eigentlich ne gute Tremalzo Route???


----------



## EmmPee (16. Februar 2008)

Jo, die oben erwähnte.
Riva-Passo Rocchetta-Passo Nota-Tremalzo-dann so wie bei meiner späten Antwort-Ledrosee-Biacesa und über die alte Ponalestraße zurück nach Riva.
2200 un bissel was Hm und um die 50 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (18. Februar 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Gibts im Moser Guide eigentlich ne gute Tremalzo Route???


Im Moser nicht, aber hier:
Tour 500: Tremalzo (über Ledrosee)  (DVD-Tour)
http://www.transalp.info/gardasee/index.php
 bzw. mit Google Map hier:

http://www.transalp.info/trainingscamp/index.php

Andere Variante: Von Limosine oder Vesio über Val San Michele zut Malga Ciapa und weiter zum Rif. Garda, Tremalzotunnel und abwärts.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2008)

transalbi schrieb:


> ... Von Limosine ...


Bist du zur Zeit viel im Auto unterwegs? 

Scnr,
   Daniel


----------



## transalbi (18. Februar 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bist du zur Zeit viel im Auto unterwegs?
> 
> Scnr,
> Daniel



Nein, Auto lasse ich immer stehen. Nach Limone bin ich mit dem Schiff von Malcesine aus gefahren. War 1995 meine allererste Gardaseetour nach dem Motto: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun.

Albi


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2008)

Ich bezog mich auf die Limosine.
Oder ist das neudeutsch für Limone und Tremosine?


----------



## transalbi (18. Februar 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf die Limosine.
> Oder ist das neudeutsch für Limone und Tremosine?



Eigendiagnose: präseniler Schwachsinn und Schreibinkontinenz


----------



## EmmPee (18. Februar 2008)

Moser 12 Tour 40, Tremalzo 4.


----------

